# "If it were only an inch bigger"-ML 6_6



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I can only see one face in the pics and it looks like he's having a good time.

Probably not a good idea to mention "wife's voice" and "black tail" in the same post but it's your life.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

hanging out with mans best friend and fishing thats always a good time


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

has your dog never seen "Jaws", that should keep him in the boat.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lol... i can relate to the dog staying in the boat issues ;D had mine out a while back and while leaning over the gunnel sniffing bubbles PLOOSH and next thing ya know he's swimming out in the middle of my honey hole   time to pull the anchor and move cause i'm pretty sure i wasnt gonna be catchin' nothing outta that hole for a while  now sounds like your wifes thoughts about it being an inch bigger might be a personal problem you should keep to yourself   ;D


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

;D ;D Love it, needed some cheering up and entertainment on a monday afternoon. Thanks all


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Remember what they say...it isn't the size of the fish, it's the motion of...uh...that makes no sense, nevermind. ;D

14 underslot trout still isn't a bad day.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Today's mantra; "Family forum, family forum, family forum."   ;D

Catching fish and a day out with your best friend, can't beat that!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think we all we wish we had 14"


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

all the edible fish are east


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> all the edible fish are east


Got an open seat? ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Pictures Fishfood! ;D  Are you really that loney? that's why u love your skiff called ghey*MEN* ;D  Just messin with ya.


----------

